# Gillo g2 riser review



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gillo G2 Riser Review

I will start of by giving you some background about myself (I hope it adds perspective). I have been shooting traditional / recurve for exactly a year now. Prior to shooting traditional I was shooting compounds since 1989. I started shooting traditional because I was simply burnt out and tired of feeling like I had to have the latest and greatest gizmo in a market that is constantly cramming the latest and greatest down your throat. I was also the black sheep in a family of traditional shooters so the switch from compound to traditional was a natural choice and made some family members happy. I mostly shoot IBO 3D, but I do shoot spots and I like to hunt. I took my first traditional kill last year with a 56 lb. Thunderhorn longbow on a doe at 18 yards. I would describe myself as a gap shooter using elements of the National Training System (my form), Ironmind Hunting (psycho trigger), and Instinctive Archery Insights (button technique); I shoot with a tab, 3 fingers under.

The Gillo G2 is my first 25” metal riser, but not my first ILF rig. I jumped on the ILF wagon almost immediately into my traditional / barebow archery journey. I've owned quite a few in order to get a feel for what's out there and to find what works best for me. It's hard to argue the value, versatility and adjustability of the ILF system and I was attracted to the Gillo G2 immediately for all of these reasons.

First, it's hard to beat $300 dollars for any high quality Italian made riser and the G2 is full of features and options that makes it a bow for all purposes (maybe a little long for hunting). The style and finish of the bow are top notch and it comes with a lot of cool features like a 3D printed handle, clicker plate, and weight hole covers. The limb bolts are electroplated and are second to none in construction and function. They lock up tight and will not move when mounting and demounting limbs. I have yet to make a tiller adjustment since I set it. The limb alignment system is also a precision made system that makes adjustments simple and precise. I would suggest using a thread locker on the centering screws when you dial in your bow. I have experienced some level of buzzing on all of my metal risers until I add thread locker. Maybe it's just me, but sooner or later is seemed that something would start buzzing regardless of the manufacturer and I don’t like risking a stripped hex screw. Back to the value of this bow, I need to point out that I really did prefer shooting the G2 riser over the G1 when I tested them head to head. I was also able to put the money I saved into a new set of limbs. I really wanted to like the G1 because I think it is a bit sleeker looking, but I had to go with what works best for me.

What really struck me and what I love most about this bow is just how stable this bow feels. The bow just feels planted like a rock during the expansion of my shot and seems to be very forgiving. My shots tend to take a little longer than most peoples and the stability is a must for my shooting style. It also means that I don't want too heavy of a bow that will wear me out shooting spots or Field / Hunter rounds.

The weight is also a good fit for me since it is heavy enough to balance and stabilize well when I'm set up to shoot IBO traditional class. The weight is also light enough when I'm running a 12” stabilizer and flipper rest for the NFAA traditional class. I have no intentions of shooting Olympic, but I'm sure that this riser would be up to the job. I do hope to shoot FITA barebow at some point in time and again I expect this riser to handle things as aptly as any other.

I will point out that I am currently shooting 42#, medium, Win & Win Rapido carbon / foam limbs. I set them with 1/8th positive tiller and I'm nocked 7/8” above square. These limbs have been working really great for me and they deserved mentioning. They fit well within my budget and the compliment feel of the G2 riser. Also, I really like the quality feel and performance of my 60X 452x string.

There are a few minor complaints that I have and they are only due to the super high precision tolerances of the limb bolt and dovetail. I did have to lightly remove some material to get my Rapidos and my Sky Conquest limbs to fit well. I will also mention that I do like the factory handle, but I prefer the feel of my Jager 2.0 medium wrist grip better.

I'll wrap things up by saying that the G2 is a real pleasure to shoot and an incredible value from a great company with awesome customer support. I have received very fast responses both times that I have contacted them. I plan on purchasing a second G2 as soon as Lancaster gets them in. The good things about this riser really outweigh the bad. This is my first real review so I hope that I covered the bases for you guys. Let me know if I let anything out. You won’t be disappointed by this riser.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

What is the difference between the G1 and the G2? I gather that the G2 is a lesser price from your review.

My recurve coach suggested that I consider a G1. He and 3 others at the school have that riser and all are thrilled with it.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

The biggest difference is that the G1 is milled and a bit heavier. The G2 is forged and a bit lighter. The geometry isidentical between the two and both have a quality fit and finish. The G1 does come with an anodized aluminum weight cover where the G2 has the round plastic weight covers. I think that covers the major differences.


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

As a follow up, I just picked up my new blue, GILLO G2 from Lancaster Archery last night. This is going to be my indoor and field rig while my black riser will be dedicated to IBO 3D. I am waiting for my new 60X (D97) string to come in and then I will tune my Carbon Express Xbusters and get everything ready for indoor season. I will be using Med, 36#, Sky TR-7 XCCB limbs, Jager 2.0 low wrist grip, and 11" Dead Center stab w/3 oz weight on this riser and I'm not settled yet on the rest or button that I'll use. For now I have a Spig button and AAE rest. The G2 held like a rock and held tight groups when I put a few through it last night at Lancaster even though I was using my 3D arrows which are way to stiff for my indoor setup. Equally important, the G2 is very smooth and doesn't do anything unexpected upon release. I think that this a super versatile riser that is very forgiving to shoot and very forgiving on the wallet. I can't wait to finalize my rig and tune it up.


----------



## bluntarrow (Jan 11, 2013)

hello, is the g2 quiet and how did it feel compared to g1? cheers


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Blunt, the riser itself is very quiet and it has been quiet with every set of limbs that I've tested on it. I live close to Lancaster Archery and I've been able to try out about half a dozen limbs. I tried the G1 and G2 side by side on two different occasions and I concluded each time that I could not shoot one better than the other and I couldn't feel any appreciable difference. So I went with the G2 both times and put the money I saved into other gear.
I just bought my wife a G2 with Tradtech Black Max limbs and it is a real sweet shooter. I can't imagine a better value for a 25" trad rig. It's also worth mentioning that the production model limb pockets are no longer tight like my prototype pockets were. The limb pockets are now very smooth. I don't think you can go wrong either way. I hope I answered your questions. Best of luck!


----------



## bluntarrow (Jan 11, 2013)

good news, I think I am going to order the g2 with long #40 sf elite carbon foam limbs, have you tried this combo? I shoot 3 under barebow and thought I should order the disc kit and alloy/gold 270g weight at same time,


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

That would be similar to my kit. Unfortunately I never tried those limbs. I am using 42lb carbon / foam Win&Win Rapido limbs. I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't almost identical. I use limb savers at the fade outs with no string silencers. Even the Uukhas I tried were quiet and they seemed a little loud out of my Sky TDX.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I'll be ordering the weight kit soon since I want to shoot more Fita events. I'll probably follow suit with you to play around with things.


----------



## bluntarrow (Jan 11, 2013)

ok im going to hit the button, thanks for your speedy replys will let you know when arrives, this will replace my current barebow formula excel and f4 limbs, wish id started with ilf


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool, keep us posted!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Most of the people shooting these bare have settled on the heaviest cover. You may as well skip the trial process, save some money and get that one to start.


Grant


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I just recently got a G2 as well and there are just a few things I wish were better. The riser is well-balanced with just the plastic weight covers, but it does lean back just a smidge (high wrist grip), so I'm going to have to try the weight set. I'm not excited that I'm going to have to place another order and purchase those for an additional $40 + shipping.

Then the grip, while good, is sloppy towards the back of the bow. It looks like they just gave up after 3-D printing the majority of it. It really cheapens the look of the riser. So I'll probably be in another $50 for a Jager grip.

All told though, it's not an expensive barebow riser and the riser itself is solid. I don't regret owning it.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Grant, that is something to consider. I think I should go to LA and try both. My current NFAA Trad Class setup consists of an 11" stabilizer with a 3oz weight attached at the lower mounting point just above the lower limb pocket. I think that I'm getting pretty good results, but I have not been shooting with recurve/barebow stabilization equipment too long.

Leafwalker, those are some of the reasons that made me go with the G2 over the G1. I knew that I'd be adding a Jager grip regardless of the bow that I buy, not to mention that both G2 and G1 use the same grip. From a purely functional standpoint the Gillo factory grips do can well once you get used to it. You could always wait for LA to run a free shipping special before you order. It seems that I get emails from them advertising free shipping fairly often. Also, I wonder if their Tradtech grips would fit? They are inexpensive and very easy to shape with a file and Dremel tool.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Just so other people can see what I was talking about, I took some pictures last night of where I'm not impressed with the grip.


----------



## bluntarrow (Jan 11, 2013)

ive been shooting my g2 for about 2 weeks now, gotta say just love it, set up is samick avante carbon long limbs I got for a steal an Lancaster$99!, 43#on fingers at 301/4inch, zero tiller and 9.5 brace, , the disc weight kit and a 12inch doinker dish, I like the standard grip and the jager medium 2.0 BUT the icing on the cake has been the 3d gillo ball grip, I have found it to be very forging and I shoot the best smallest groups with it, I almost didn't give it a fair go as not as comfortable as other 2 grips, but accuracy ,group size and ease of aiming(holding on target) make the gillo ball grip awesome for me, , anyway just my 2cents worth, real happy ps very quiet to shoot to..


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where did you order the ball grip from? I've been thinking about experimenting with one.


----------



## bluntarrow (Jan 11, 2013)

3d ball grip was from alternative services, I have xxl hands apparently the original wood ball grip suites medium / small and the 3d grip is larger


----------



## BLACK_IERAX (Jan 6, 2021)

Leafwalker said:


> Just so other people can see what I was talking about, I took some pictures last night of where I'm not impressed with the grip.
> 
> View attachment 3039706
> 
> ...


I used to wear a glove, because my hand would get irritated from the grips texture. I went with a glass grip (see through polished resin) from Rcore, and never looked back.


----------

